# Transferring embryos to another clinic



## LullaBelle (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi girls,

We have 2 frozen embryos in RFC from our failed cycle in December.  We got our BFN 2 months ago and still no review appointment from RFC.  They said it will probably be in April... 4 months later!!! And then it's a 12 week wait for FET.  I have finally had enough of the Royal now!

Has anyone ever transferred their embryos to another clinic?  I'm thinking of transferring ours to GCRM in Belfast.

xx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Didn't just wanna read and run huni. I have never moved embies but I know it can be done but can be expensive. Good luck wih it all x


----------



## K8O (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi

We are in the process of moving ours.  We had to fill a form out from the new clinic and send it to the old clinic for them to sign.  The new clinic sent us consent forms for storage and once they have signed them off we can get them moved.  It hasn't taken us too long but I think it may depend on when the courier can move them.

Good luck with whatever u decide

Kxx


----------



## LullaBelle (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi girls,

Thank you for your replies.  I am still deciding what to do.  Just got my letter from RFC for our review appointment in March.

Still think I am going to transfer our embryos though.  It is working out to be about £900!


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi lullabelle! 
We are also thinking of transferring our snowbabies! But from origin to GCRM. it's so hard to know if its worth it. £900 seems a tad steep! I spoke to GCRM today and they would charge 250 to receive them and then we'd have to pay whatever origin want to let them go, not sure what that is yet. It seems that you can do the actual transferring between clinics yourself which seems quite daunting! Have u decided for def yet? 
X


----------

